# Insulating between plaster boards and block



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You have a 3/4" gap between the block & plaster ?


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You have a 3/4" gap between the block & plaster ?


Correct.


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

bumpp


----------

